# Mechanical keyboard for mostly typing



## Aquinus (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello,

So, being the brilliant person I am I spilled ginger ale in my keyboard. It still works fine and the sticky keys are going away, but I'm using it as an excuse anyways to get a new keyboard anyways because my membrane keyboard is driving me up a wall (too hard to press keys).

Background: I work from home a couple days out of the week and I occasionally game, which has made me consider Cherry MX Blue and Brown switches as they appear to be the best for typing and/or gaming.

My question is how much better would the Blue switches be over the Brown? I've read that the brown is better for gaming because of the activation point vs the release point for blues since they're not the same point but offers less friction on the switch.

So my question for everyone is for people who have used either the Blue or Brown switches, how did you like them and if you've owned keyboards with both I really would like your input.

I'm currently considering these two keyboards:
Rosewill Mechanical Keyboard RK-9000I with Cherry ...
Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire Pro SGK-4010-GKC...


----------



## AsRock (Mar 15, 2013)

I cannot tell you the difference just if there is one thing really really nice about the Blackwidow ultimate is the blues it uses.

After a while you barely hit the key to for each key press which means that you don't even bottom out on the key presses which i really like.

How ever i do not recommend a Razer product as after 4 mice and 2 keyboards all failing with in a year(  1 made it 13 months ) of use is just not good.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 15, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I cannot tell you the difference just if there is one thing really really nice about the Blackwidow ultimate is the blues it uses.



I'm leaning more towards the blues but I haven't heard for anyone with brown switches which is why I'm reluctant.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2013)

I have that CM QFP w/ brown switches, and I have to say its pretty great. I love the light feel of the switches, easy to type on and game on, no fatigue to speak of.  I've heard that th blues are louder than the browns, which would likely drive me nuts, as I would not consider the brown switches quiet. My wife complains from the other room when she wants it quiet and I'm typing at night; they not that there are _that_ loud but not membrane KBs. 

When I was looking, someone disuaded me from Rosewill, can't remember who it is, maybe a review somewhere. Not sure but I'd recommend the CM for sure


----------



## AsRock (Mar 15, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I'm leaning more towards the blues but I haven't heard for anyone with brown switches which is why I'm reluctant.



Have a watch of this video kinda shows you how they sound..  To me the blues have a lighter clicking sound once you get used to them

WASD Keyboards: Cherry MX Switch Sound Comparison ...


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 15, 2013)

I use Cherry MX Browns and i like the way they feel, the actuation force. As far as i can see more people i've come across seem to either like Blacks or Blues, Reds are becoming popular as they are lighter Blacks but they still are linear.

http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide

Browns, there is enough force to feel feedback but its easy to press so not as fatiguing as blacks for example. You only have to press it half way down for it to reach the actuation point. There is a small gap between points so you can float between for tapping it. Blues have a different reset & actuation point, a longer gap between reset.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 15, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Have a watch of this video kinda shows you how they sound..  To me the blues have a lighter clicking sound once you get used to them
> 
> WASD Keyboards: Cherry MX Switch Sound Comparison ...



In that video he bottoms out fast because Browns are slightly lighter to press. Literally the bottom is being hit faster, thus is louder because less resistance. Without bottoming out they are near silent and with the modification your not slamming down onto the bottom its softened. Other things like the finger hitting the key and moving the cap, because they are removable you will get some wiggle in some of the different types. Mine are nylon so feel nicer to hit, but also a tiny bit louder.

Sounds terrible my keys are less noisy. When gaming with browns your not rapidly tapping lots of keys just a few close ones so its very quiet.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 15, 2013)

The razer black widow has been the best keyboard for me so far i haven't any problems and make sure to order through newegg because razerzone has really poor customer service if you do plan on getting the black widow which i suggest also the price is unbeatable


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 15, 2013)

I really like my Razer Blackwidow Ultimate. The software can be useful if you like custom hotkeys/marcos.

I prefer it over any other keyboard I've used. Wish I had another at work.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well if it was me, and if you can wait a little longer I would get the Roccat Ryos MK Pro keyboard 
If it's as good as I've seen it will be the best keyboard to date will cost $150...

Click for link


----------



## Shuttleluv (Mar 15, 2013)

Corsair K95


----------



## AsRock (Mar 15, 2013)

Shuttleluv said:


> Corsair K95



all so not released yet like with the Ryos MK which is due in a few months.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought the Roswell Cherry Blue. I have no complaints. I paid $73 on sale from NE


----------



## Inceptor (Mar 15, 2013)

The Blue are most like the old-school IBM keyboards.  I remember using one of those, and it caused me to avoid Blue switch keyboards.  Yes, its nice to have the auditory and tactile 'click', but if you're doing a whole lot of typing its annoying.
Choosing between Blue and Brown switches, I'd go with Brown; the clacking of the keys all by themselves without the mechanical 'click' is bad enough, but tolerable.

I have a Steelseries 6Gv2 with Black switches, minimalist, simple, love it.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 15, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Have a watch of this video kinda shows you how they sound..  To me the blues have a lighter clicking sound once you get used to them
> 
> WASD Keyboards: Cherry MX Switch Sound Comparison ...





MilkyWay said:


> I use Cherry MX Browns and i like the way they feel, the actuation force. As far as i can see more people i've come across seem to either like Blacks or Blues, Reds are becoming popular as they are lighter Blacks but they still are linear.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide
> 
> ...



I've already done research on the types of switches and the sound they make, I've narrowed myself to blue and brown for those particular reasons. I'm looking for what people who with their browns and blues so I can get a better idea for what kinds of people like certain switches better.

I've noticed this though where the brown will let you double tap a key pretty fast, it's not a huge consideration though. The most double key tapping I do is to sprint on Minecraft in the case that I may be placing MC.



Delta6326 said:


> Well if it was me, and if you can wait a little longer I would get the Roccat Ryos MK Pro keyboard
> If it's as good as I've seen it will be the best keyboard to date will cost $150...
> 
> Click for link
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/130314/Capture1165.jpg[/URL]


I saw that and it looks nice, but my concern is the price. I'm a bit reluctant to pay over 100 USD for a keyboard. Not to say that I won't, but I really need to justify it to myself. I'm also pretty sure dual arm processors for a keyboard is overkill, not to say that it isn't cool though.


----------



## qubit (Mar 15, 2013)

I've got one of those Microsoft soft touch keyboards and while it may be quite cheap and the printed legends look a bit badly printed, the feel is the best I've ever seen. I forget the model number now, but it was the 3000 model or something. I can type on it really fast since the touch is so light and it's good for gaming, too.

I recommend getting one of these as a backup, even if you go for a Cherry keyboard, as they don't cost much.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 15, 2013)

qubit said:


> I've got one of those Microsoft soft touch keyboards and while it may be quite cheap and the printed legends look a bit badly printed, the feel is the best I've ever seen. I forget the model number now, but it was the 3000 model or something. I can type on it really fast since the touch is so light and it's good for gaming, too.
> 
> I recommend getting one of these as a backup, even if you go for a Cherry keyboard, as they don't cost much.



I have one at work and it's not bad. Honestly it feels a lot like my Logitech wave and I am looking for something that has a bit less friction on the keys which is why I'm leaning towards the blues.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 27, 2013)

So I did it. I ordered myself a Rosewill RK-9100 with blue switches.
http://www.rosewill.com/products/2320/ProductDetail_Overview.htm

It should come in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2013)

qubit said:


> I've got one of those Microsoft soft touch keyboards and while it may be quite cheap and the printed legends look a bit badly printed, the feel is the best I've ever seen. I forget the model number now, but it was the 3000 model or something. I can type on it really fast since the touch is so light and it's good for gaming, too.
> 
> I recommend getting one of these as a backup, even if you go for a Cherry keyboard, as they don't cost much.



Is it a Microsoft Comfort Curve 3000? I got one and it's nice. 

Also guys look into the Logitech G710+ Mechanical. Uses Cherry Brown switches.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2013)

What's the price on that bad boy? And, of course, let us know what you think!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 27, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What's the price on that bad boy? And, of course, let us know what you think!



It was 80 USD a couple days ago, but the sale didn't last until my tax return came in but I still got a promo code for 24 USD off, so I got it for 95 USD. It was still the best price I could find it for. I wanted the RK-9100 over the 9000 mainly for the media keys and the soldered cable. Removable cables kind of concern me because it's easier to re-solder a cable than re-solder a new mini-USB port.



remixedcat said:


> Is it a Microsoft Comfort Curve 3000? I got one and it's nice.



I have a Microsoft Natural Keyboard Elite that I use at work and I've been fairly happy with it. It's better than the wave but the space bar needs more force that is slightly annoying but not too bad.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2013)

So I bought they keyboard. I threw some pictures on the sexy hardware thread.

You can see the post here.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 28, 2013)

MilkyWay said:


> I use Cherry MX Browns and i like the way they feel


me too


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 28, 2013)

Just wanted to thank Delta for that STUPID-useful post above    Had no idea when I bought my Corsair what I was getting into for the different type keystrokes. That's what I get for impulse shopping again... (*sigh* really need to do something about that...), but I really appreciate the info. It's not due to arrive for several days yet, but I am looking forward to getting it on my desk. I got a Saitek a few months ago that arrived with bad "B" and "C" keys, but didn't have a way to return it until after my grace period was up, and it's been annoying as hell. Anyway, hope you enjoy your new keyboard, Aquinas, and thanks again Delta


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2013)

I've heard of people "modding" their mechanical keyboards by taking the key off and placing rubber O-rings around each switch so that when the key bottoms out, it hits the soft O-ring rather than hard plastic.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 28, 2013)

xvi said:


> I've heard of people "modding" their mechanical keyboards by taking the key off and placing rubber O-rings around each switch so that when the key bottoms out, it hits the soft O-ring rather than hard plastic.



Hm... interesting... Mine would be different, since the K90 doesn't have a plastic guard, but goes straight to the hard aluminum, but if the noise from hitting it annoys, I'll haev to do some searching  thx


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2013)

xvi said:


> I've heard of people "modding" their mechanical keyboards by taking the key off and placing rubber O-rings around each switch so that when the key bottoms out, it hits the soft O-ring rather than hard plastic.



I can understand that, but it's really not all that loud. Since the blues don't need a ton of force, I find that it's pretty quiet once I start typing faster. The blue's really aren't that bad. Unless it really starts driving my wife insane (which it hasn't already... a good sign,) I don't think I will need to.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 28, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I have a Microsoft Natural Keyboard Elite that I use at work and I've been fairly happy with it. It's better than the wave but the space bar needs more force that is slightly annoying but not too bad.



I used to have one of those... awesome freakin keyboard!!!! I loved it.... then my lil brother broke it!!!! I was so pissed!


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 29, 2013)

lol that sucks. But I got the Thermaltake Challenger Ultimate and I can change the keyboard color to all colors and it's so cool, and I love it and it has low profile keys and looks awesome too. So that's my recommendation. Not mechanical, but awesome keyboard.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 29, 2013)

vawrvawerawe said:


> lol that sucks. But I got the Thermaltake Challenger Ultimate and I can change the keyboard color to all colors and it's so cool, and I love it and it has low profile keys and looks awesome too. So that's my recommendation. Not mechanical, but awesome keyboard.



Not mechanical was completely off the table for me. I also could care less if the keyboard has backlighting or not. I was more interested in the built-in braded cable (versus the USB mini connector on the keyboard,) and I wanted the media keys at the top. The backlighting is just a bonus because I really don't look at the keyboard when I type.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 30, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Not mechanical was completely off the table for me. I also could care less if the keyboard has backlighting or not. I was more interested in the built-in braded cable (versus the USB mini connector on the keyboard,) and I wanted the media keys at the top. The backlighting is just a bonus because I really don't look at the keyboard when I type.




Hm, I prefer Not to have the built in cable...
Backlighting is #1 factor for me... I do a lot of coding so I have to look at the keyboard a lot to type all the symbols accurately. And I type in the dark often.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 30, 2013)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Hm, I prefer Not to have the built in cable...
> Backlighting is #1 factor for me... I do a lot of coding so I have to look at the keyboard a lot to type all the symbols accurately. And I type in the dark often.



...what? I'm a developer and systems admin for work and I can tell you that I spend none of my time looking at the keyboard to figure out what I'm going to type. Someone serious about using the computer for much of anything should almost never need to look at a keyboard. Illumination is just for looks because if you really need to see what button you need to hit, you must type ungodly slow. I also type in the dark, and I did fine before I had an illuminated keyboard and I will continue to do well.

Not to be an ass, but playing around with code doesn't make you a programmer.

Let me just quote that sentence again.



vawrvawerawe said:


> I do a lot of coding so I have to look at the keyboard a lot to type all the symbols accurately.



I know bullshit when I see it. The only thing that looking at a keyboard means is that you're not as good at typing as you should be. You're not impressing anyone.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 30, 2013)

easy fellas, take it out on your switches not on each other


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2013)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Hm, I prefer Not to have the built in cable...
> Backlighting is #1 factor for me... I do a lot of coding so I have to look at the keyboard a lot to type all the symbols accurately. And I type in the dark often.



take it from me on two points:

1) learn touch typing. i type at 80wpm and it helps a lot. I rarely look at the keyboard even for symbols when coding. this isn't bragging, it's a recommendation. the efficiency is worth learning.

2) stop coding in the dark. it ruins your eyes, too much focus and not enough light is not good. i highly recommend using more light. you will regret it later i promise.

take the advice or not, but imo well worth it.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> easy fellas, take it out on your switches not on each other



Sorry sneaky, crazy post required a crazy response. 



digibucc said:


> take it from me on two points:
> 
> 1) learn touch typing. i type at 80wpm and it helps a lot. I rarely look at the keyboard even for symbols when coding. this isn't bragging, it's a recommendation. the efficiency is worth learning.
> 
> ...



This advice is worth its weight in gold if you spend a lot of time in front of a computer or typing. I don't think about typing. I just start banging away on the keyboard.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 31, 2013)

To revive a mechanical thread, fiancee used my K90 last night and loved it, but wants a wireless, which is a bit challenging, I guess... Any input? Can't seem to find a reliable brand...


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Jun 18, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> ...what? I'm a developer and systems admin for work and I can tell you that I spend none of my time looking at the keyboard to figure out what I'm going to type. Someone serious about using the computer for much of anything should almost never need to look at a keyboard. Illumination is just for looks because if you really need to see what button you need to hit, you must type ungodly slow. I also type in the dark, and I did fine before I had an illuminated keyboard and I will continue to do well.
> 
> Not to be an ass, but playing around with code doesn't make you a programmer.



I type about 100 words a minute, very fast. However I do glance at my keyboard a lot especially when coding. Illumination, for me, is far more than just looks. In fact, looks have nothing at all to do with it for me. (except color illumination is mostly for looks, as opposed to plain white illumination)

Congratulations if you can type all the symbols at uber-high speed without ever looking at the keyboard. You are truly a keyboard master.

Also I run a business in web design and programming. Ok fine call me "playing around with code" all you want. But you can't really judge me without knowing me, nor should you.

To each their own. People are different. For you to try and tell me what *I* need, is extremely arrogant.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Jun 18, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> To revive a mechanical thread, fiancee used my K90 last night and loved it, but wants a wireless, which is a bit challenging, I guess... Any input? Can't seem to find a reliable brand...



Probably going to be rough. Why does she need a wireless keyboard? Is she moving around the keyboard a lot? If not, no need to wireless, because if it's staying in one place then wired vs wireless makes practically no difference, except less hassle for wired (i.e. battery, performance).


----------



## qubit (Jun 18, 2013)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Probably going to be rough. Why does she need a wireless keyboard? Is she moving around the keyboard a lot? If not, no need to wireless, because if it's staying in one place then wired vs wireless makes practically no difference, except less hassle for wired (i.e. battery, performance).



I think wireless also has more input lag if you're gaming?

Indeed, going wireless can introduce problems, all for the sake of getting rid of the cable.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Jun 18, 2013)

qubit said:


> I think wireless also has more input lag if you're gaming?
> 
> Indeed, going wireless can introduce problems, all for the sake of getting rid of the cable.



agreed

p.s. who's the girl in your avatar?


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 18, 2013)

Wireless is very much useful if you're using a media center or whatnot, or even something like an iPad. As odd as it sounds, a jailbroken iPad can use a USB keyboard, someone I know connected a 122 key Model F to their iPad...


----------



## qubit (Jun 18, 2013)

vawrvawerawe said:


> agreed
> 
> p.s. who's the girl in your avatar?



Yes, beautiful, isn't she?  Moran Atias


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 18, 2013)

go MX Browns. I have mx black and mx reds based keyboard, and I found the red's pressure more comfortable. MX Browns have the same pressure needed, but has tactile feedback that limits itself to your fingertips.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 18, 2013)

Logitech G710+ uses those


----------



## Jetster (Jun 18, 2013)

i like the Mx Blue switches. Its the sound of shit getting done


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 18, 2013)

But does you getting busy interferre with others "getting busy" ??? LOL


----------



## AsRock (Jun 18, 2013)

with the blues on the Razer they sound like mouse clicks o a  SS Sensei but that's once learned not to bottom out the key.

Gotta remember that build quality is going pay a part to in how they sound.


I am still waiting for the Ryos to be released as it's way over due as i am sick of the crappy and shady quality of razer  with keys working or and key spamming.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 18, 2013)

Why are we resurrecting this thread? Problem solved, we can go home now.

Looks like someone hijacked this thread, I think Ill just let this pass for everyone's convenience.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2013)

thread closed. this conversation ended a long time ago, become vavavavoom necro'd the thread for a personal rant :/


----------

